# Water Softener Brands - AFWFilters or Durawater



## AlmanacProrate (Oct 22, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with either of these water softener brands. They are the major sellers of water softeners on Amazon. They have good reviews but reviews on Amazon these days are completely unreliable. (Every retailer pays companies to post reviews of them. As a result, almost every product has 5-star reviews with thousands of reviews.)

Or, if you could recommend an alternative brand, that would be great.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

AlmanacProrate said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with either of these water softener brands.........


They are both garbage. Hire a Plumber and let them put in the brand they trust.


----------



## AlmanacProrate (Oct 22, 2021)

Hey,

Thanks for the reply. 

Can you tell me what's wrong with them? Isn't a water softener simply resin beads, a tank, and a controller to direct the flow of water? What components of the two brands are bad quality?

Thanks.




skoronesa said:


> They are both garbage. Hire a Plumber and let them put in the brand they trust.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm working at a house that decided to purchase their own filters and have a handyman install.

Wasted 3 grand because they thought they knew better. 3 months old and none of their showers work now. Gonna cost the and golden penny because they were idiots. 

Build a solid relationship with a local plumber. Pay them a consultation fee like you would a lawyer. Respect them and you will save thousands. 

Or you could go with the free estimates high pressure sales guy. Waste your time. End up with crap. 

Let's go brandon!


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Do you want free advice or good advice? 

I accept google pay.


----------



## AlmanacProrate (Oct 22, 2021)

Good advice. What's your google pay name. State your price and your qualifications.



DogGod said:


> Do you want free advice or good advice?
> 
> I accept google pay.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

AlmanacProrate said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


It’s the same as the dif between the chicken you buy from a butcher vs McDonald’s.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AlmanacProrate said:


> Good advice. What's your google pay name. State your price and your qualifications.


Now this is a first, unless it’s sarcasm that fell flat. Was going to ban, but I think I’ll let this thread go on for a bit.

@AlmanacProrate do yourself a favor and check out the the “new member forum”. Then ask yourself if you think you belong here.


----------



## AlmanacProrate (Oct 22, 2021)

I try to be a pretty moral person. More so than the average person.

I was given advice on another forum. After the guy gave me advice, I _voluntarily _offered to pay the guy for his advice. I think it's the right thing to do.









Water Softener & Filter Questions for City Water


Hi, Everyone, I've spent a lot of time reading threads here and tons of articles online about water softeners. I've literally spent days. I still have a ton of questions I was hoping you guys could help me with. My home's water is supplied by my town. I live in a 2,000 sq ft home with a...




terrylove.com





Look at the second to last post. That's me.

DogGod was likely being smarmy but I responded with honest intent.

I'm sorry to pontificate but our world would be a better place if people set aside their selfish interests and do what's right. This is what separates us (the US) from developing countries. In other countries, people only look out for their own interests and constantly try to scam each other. This is also rampant in the US but it's less frequent and that's what's makes the US better. I think everyone should remember that. The water softening industry is rampant with misinformation. And, this makes me sad.




OpenSights said:


> Now this is a first, unless it’s sarcasm that fell flat. Was going to ban, but I think I’ll let this thread go on for a bit.
> 
> @AlmanacProrate do yourself a favor and check out the the “new member forum”. Then ask yourself if you think you belong here.


----------



## AlmanacProrate (Oct 22, 2021)

Thanks for the advice.

I want to know the specifics though. Can you tell me the difference between the components between the brands I stated and the better brands you know?

Is the resin tank made differently? Does it somehow allow the water to soften more effectively?

The controller tech has been around for a while. Are Fleck controllers worse than other brands? What brands do you think are better?

The resin beads are standard. Actually, you can buy 10% crosslink from many different sources. But, there is a high likelihood that they all came from the same factory in China and were simply rebranded.

Which brands are better than AFWFilters or Durawater?




Logtec said:


> It’s the same as the dif between the chicken you buy from a butcher vs McDonald’s.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AlmanacProrate said:


> I try to be a pretty moral person. More so than the average person.
> 
> I was given advice on another forum. After the guy gave me advice, I _voluntarily _offered to pay the guy for his advice. I think it's the right thing to do.
> 
> ...


Personally, I will tell a customer what they need, than install or clean whatever they need. Much of the time it’s not what they want to hear. If they don’t take my advice, I will gladly do what they ask, charge for my services. When that doesn’t work, I return to my original option. I consider that my teaching fee.

Find a plumber you trust and listen to them. If you want to spend even more money, try DIY first, then call a licensed plumber.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

“If you think the Pros are expensive, wait til you try it yourself with cheap no name fixtures/materials.”


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

So PM me for the info I will respond in the morning. I will give you a video chat and all the info you need. I've been plumbing for about 20 years. 

I have great filter recommendations and will give you great service. 

I dont even charge that much. Glad to see someone with a thicker skin and being real. 

You can even post a review here 

Have a great Friday night


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Well I see they were banned.... 

If anyone needs water filtration advice and doesn't mind a consultation fee just PM me


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> Well I see they were banned....
> 
> If anyone needs water filtration advice and doesn't mind a consultation fee just PM me


What kind of filter should I use so my piss doesn't smell like asparagus? My wife find it's rather off-putting.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Eat more pineapple..


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Stop eating asparagus silly


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> What kind of filter should I use so my piss doesn't smell like asparagus? My wife find it's rather off-putting.


Especially since you don't eat asparagus?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DDDave said:


> Especially since you don't eat asparagus?


I don't but I should! Pan fried asparagus is great!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

lightly brush oil on 3-4 pieces of asparagus,
Add salt and pepper, wrap one or two strips of bacon to hold them together, and BBQ on med heat til the asparagus is soft.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> What kind of filter should I use so my piss doesn't smell like asparagus? My wife find it's rather off-putting.


When giving the wife a golden shower, have her use those nose clips made for swimming and the smell won't be an issue.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> When giving the wife a golden shower, have her use those nose clips made for swimming and the smell won't be an issue.



I have several of these Urrea wrenches, for installing Golden Showers.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

AlmanacProrate said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with either of these water softener brands. They are the major sellers of water softeners on Amazon. They have good reviews but reviews on Amazon these days are completely unreliable. (Every retailer pays companies to post reviews of them. As a result, almost every product has 5-star reviews with thousands of reviews.)
> 
> Or, if you could recommend an alternative brand, that would be great.



Stay away from all the junk on Amazon... 
no one wants to service things that come from them.

here is the best brand and advice ..


----------



## cyrus799 (7 mo ago)

PRO+AQUA portable water softener is also great. I think it is worth it because this water softener does not take up too much space and works as efficiently as conventional water softening systems.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

cyrus799 said:


> PRO+AQUA portable water softener is also great. I think it is worth it because this water softener does not take up too much space and works as efficiently as conventional water softening systems.


----------

